# fear and stress



## aquafina (Dec 20, 2004)

hello,IBS is undoubtably caused primarily by fear and stress. It seems to be a constant loop that once your in it you can never get out. I first got this mind disease when I was going on a long trip with some girls I know. The reason I got it was becasue I started worrying about if I had to use the bathroom and where I would go. I have heard that the Gi system is closely related to the brain, and I figure this is why these problems can occur so quickly. It's been three years and this fear has tortured me off and on. Sometimes the pains are so severe I can even convince myself I could die from it.Now my question to myself and to all of you is: Why cant we just tell ourselves that its all in our heads and to stop fearing things that never would happen unless we fear them?Also going to the doctor, psychologist, and creating crazy diets is just another way to make us fear and gain stress.


----------



## nwflap (Aug 9, 2004)

aquafina,you have a mental illness, they have meds that will make you completely better, and probably cure these problems, i have had this problem somewhat, but you neeed a physchairst, not a pschologist, you need medication, because there is a chemical inbalance, lots of people have it they just don't ever tell anyone, you really need go see a physchiasts and i am not spelling that right. But you know what I mean, you gonna be fine once you get on meds, may not even have to take them for long. The more you dwell on it the worse it gets, they even have books about this condition. hope i helped if you want to e mail me please post. and I will send you my e mail.Tricia


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

aquafina - I can relate SO much with what you say! Its a viscous circle isn't it - like when I was waiting for my cervical smear results (which took AGES) I was absolutely convinced that I had cervical cancer and this of course made the whole IBS thing about 100 times worse. I think you can overdose on tests and doctors. I worry about some of the people on this board who seem to live at the Doctors having heaven knows how many tests. I'm all for checking out the sinister alternatives but I think you can become a "test junkie" and at some point you have to say "no, I don't have disease X,Y,Z and I have to live with the symptoms I've got and get on with my life". If you are busy you are less likely to be completely hung up with anxiety. Is medication always the solution do you think maggie?Sue, Manchester


----------



## nigelmustafa (Nov 18, 2004)

My problems are similar to Aquiafina. I've had test after test. Every time I get a pain, I think its cancer. I had my first panic attack 4 years ago which left me paralyzed while driving my car. I had to pull over in fear that I was passing out. My anxiety and depression got so bad that I remember going down to the grocery store and picking out grievance cards that I would like to receive while I was on my death bed. My doctor put me on pixel for about 6 months, and it did work after the horrible side effects wore off. I've been off the meds for several years now. I still battle with Anxiety and stomach pains, but don't have the panic attacks anymore. I'm going to try alternative ways to battle anxiety first before going back to meds. If I find something that works, I will let you know.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't agree with maggie1, a mental illness? However, I do believe the gut and brain are connected. It's as though our brain is programmed to remember how awful an attack can be. I know I can think myself into running to the bathroom, especially if I have to go to places. Anxiety medication does sometimes help but there can be side effects as with any medication. Have a look at the CBT & HT Forum, it's helped quite a few people on here and so have Mike's tapes. If you've seen postings on this BB from "Eric" you will know he is very knowledgable on how the gut and brain are connected.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i have panic disorder alogn with ocd and i know for a fact that ibs plays off of that as it has done so with myslef.i go through stages it seems like where my panic attacks can be gone for long periods of time or can be very frequant and bad. (like now).i feel for you as i know exactly what your going through.somtimes it gets e down but it always gets better.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My OCD is very tied with my IBS---lots of bathroom rituals that have made work almost impossible. In fact I'm not working now and dread going back to work for fear that all the OCD around the IBS will come back full force. Not working has eased the stress and has helped my IBS but I still know there will come a time where I'll have to go back to work. I wish I could just be 'normal' but I don't think that's going to happen seeing as how I've had to deal with this most of my life. My anxiety is what keeps me almost unfunctional although I'm on meds. I think I'm going through a cyclical depression currently too. I wish you all well. It's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

tiss, see my ocd has actualy calmed down but my panic dissorder has just about gone through the roof.i have gotten depressed over the last couple of weeks about it,to the point where i broke down and cried.im a 31 old male and havent dried in years. kind of felt good to do it but at the same time makes me realize how bad things have gotten for me.i odnt want to make it sound all bad as i have good days too, but they are hardto think about when im worring about another attack happening.i try not to think about it but after living with this for almost 20 years its not easy.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Twisted, are you on any medication? I've found that lexapro (small dose) has helped with the depression and anxiety although it still comes back at times. I wish you well. Don't worry about crying--sometimes it's the thing that gives me the most relief.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Yep I got that bad for years but thanks to modern medicine I don't anymore. Buspar and Donnatal have helped me live a normal life again. I take Buspar for anxiety disorder and Donnatal an antispasmodic to calm my tummy. My D is under control most of the time. My panic attacks are gone.----------My Story http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000155


----------

